

OpenSUSE 13.2 released - ch_123
https://news.opensuse.org/2014/11/04/opensuse-13-2-green-light-to-freedom/

======
rogertux
As always, you couldn't want a better KDE integration. Good distro for GUI
fanatics

------
hennevogel
Wohoooo

